# pelvic pain/night nursing/thinning vagina



## aimeemac (Apr 17, 2002)

hi.
my dd is 7 months old and i have had pelvic pain while night nursing on and off since she was born. the doc says i have a thinning vagina, b/c of nursing. she prescribed a synthetic hormone that she said wouldn't hurt the baby, but she is a pill pushing (nice lady) and i would rather not take a hormone while nursing.
has this happened to anyone and if so is there anything natural to take.
any help would be appreciated.
thanks....aimee


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

ITA that our culture can be too "Pill happy" when it comes to women's bodies.
I wonder if the "thin" vagina has nothing to do with the pain, and is simply a case of the doctor being unfamiliar with the fact that nursing mothers are hormonally different, much dryer etc. than non-nursing mothers. I have heard before of doctors prescribing hormones to mothers who are nursing because they just don't see nursing moms often enough to know what is normal.









What do YOU think? What does your gut tell you?

Only at night? Have you asked a lactation consultant?


----------



## yoga (May 1, 2002)

Hi.

I wondered if you have the pelvic pain mostly while lying down. And, have you had it since giving birth, or just more recently?

I tend to have lots of pelvic pain while lying down nursing after my babies hit 12 months old. That is b/c my pelvic bone is shifting back into place. I have a lot of bone and ligament issues as a result of pregnancy. Do you think this might be your issue?

And, what does "thinning vagina" mean?


----------



## bionicsquirrel (Jan 2, 2003)

I too have this pain and I go to a pretty liberal nurse midwife for my gyno exams. I was told that hormonally some women experience imbalances that manifest as tightening, stinging and pinching sensations in the vagina and eurethra during nursing. My doc said that there is no flora imbalance and no infection and that I could choose to go on a hormone, but in all likelyhood the pain would pass when I was done nursing. This is a little daunting considering ds is only 7 months and will probably nurse for at least another 10 or more based on what he wants.
I am choosing to live with the pain rather than take hormones. I also heard from a friend's mom that the pain diminishes after you start menstruating.
Good luck.
Bianca


----------



## aimeemac (Apr 17, 2002)

thanks for all your advice/info!

I think it is just something I will live with until my dd weans herself. It is not that boresome and it really only hurts toward the end of the night into the early morning.

aka Falls, yes I just have the pain just while lying down and it goes away after I get up and move around. Yes, I think I have some ligament/tendon issues since I grew a lot during my pregnancies. I think I thinning vagina means the walls of your vagina are "thin" and there is little cervical mucous.

thanks for all of your input, i have never heard of this and it is reassuring to know i am not the only one.......

Aimee


----------

